
Ask HN: What was the CAC of your first customer? - nielsole
While listening to Tyler King from Less Annoying CRM he mentioned that the CAC of their first customer was something around $1000 (paid ads, they unsuccessfully tried other channels). I have previously given up on an idea when I didn&#x27;t get any leads using $50 ad spend.<p>Is it normal to spend a lot of money on experimenting with marketing before seeing any kind of customer reaction? What was the customer acquisition cost of your first customer?
======
sharemywin
If your doing paid google ads you probably need >$500 to just get an idea
whether you could make something work.

Step 1: Build a landing page with a CTA button. I was using this to get
Mortgage leads. [http://2getpreapproved.com/](http://2getpreapproved.com/)
[http://bid2mow.com/](http://bid2mow.com/) got leads off this too. Although
the big red coupon isn't working.

If you figure 2-3 years for an average customer then you can probably spend 1
yr worth of revenue to get them.

